#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Simple Queue não funciona.

## k4dosh1

Boa tarde a todos. 

Depois de muito pesquisar uma solução não consegui fazer limite de banda em uma sxtlite.
Utilizei diversos vídeos e tutoriais que mostram o mesmo cenário.

limitar a banda de download e upload "setando" em simple queue, porém a regra não funciona. 

Vi em fóruns para remover do firewall a regra de fasttrack, porém o meu firewall não contém nenhuma regra.
Simplesmente não consigo fazer funcionar.

Alguém já passou por isso que possa ajudar? Obrigado.

Tenho 3 sxt lite atualizadas as quais recebem net de um AP. Já tentei nas 3 e não funciona. atualizei o software por esse mesmo motivo.

Obrigado a todos.

----------


## minelli

Depende muito de como está sua estrutura, mas você geralmente faz o controle do cliente no CE e não no station.
Quando vc tem um station e vários clientes depois você deve informar o IP de cada cliente e/ou bloco de IP utilizado na saída para eles.

----------


## k4dosh1

Obrigado pela resposta.
Preciso fazer o controle na station tendo em vista que meu AP é um nano loco e o controle de banda seria para todos os stations. 
Eu fiz o teste na minha station que é uma sxtlite5 e informei meu IP que está fixo. 192.168.1.201. cheguei a aplicar tb na Bridge e nada. No tráfego da queue da zerado e não faz o controle infelizmente. 

Em resumo eu tenho um nano loco m5 em AP e 3 sxtlite5 em station-pseudobridge.

----------


## minelli

Você deve fazer o controle no seu servidor de onde sai a banda para o AP ou no próprio AP, evite fazer no station.
É possível fazer no station mas não da forma que tentou.
Em help.mikrotik.com tem a documentação completa explicando.

----------


## k4dosh1

Infelizmente não é possível no meu caso fazer no AP. Precisava arrumar uma maneira de fazer no station.
Continuo na busca e obrigado pela orientação.

----------

